# Game 10 Hornets at Timberwolves 7PM CST Nov 18



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*New Orleans / Oklahoma City Hornets *​ 

*vs. *​*Minnesota Timberwolves*​ 
​ 
*Minneapolis,Minn*​
*Saturday, Nov 18, 2006 07:00 PM CST*​​This will be the second game of a back to back for the T'wolves who will play in Cleveland friday night.As of this writing I do not know whether or not David West will return to the lineup,but both Tyson Chandler and Marc Jackson are expected to play.

​6-3​STATS​















CHRIS PAUL(PG) DESMOND MASON(SG)







TYSON CHANDLER(C)​















PEDRAG STOJAKOVICH(SF) DAVID WEST(PF)

​3-4​Stats​















RICKY DAVIS SG MIKE JAMES PG






MARK BLOUNT C​















KEVIN GARNETT PF TRENTON HASSELL SF
<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

I want to see Mr. Tyson back, how are they theeth going?


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

supermati said:


> I want to see Mr. Tyson back, how are they theeth going?


I think they were making more of his mild concussion than they were about the tooth/teeth. Scott says he'll see how he does in practice today before knowing if he'll play against the Timberwolves.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I hate that this game won't be televised.


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

hornets should win this one


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I hope the Hornets win. T'Wolves lost last night so they'll probably put up a good fight.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I hate having to follow a boxscore because the game isn't televised. Tyson has 2 fouls. Bass is the only starter that hasn't scored as of yet.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Marc Jackson just checked in along with Simmons.

I think I'll just come here after every quarter and post the score.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

End of 1st

Hornets 32
T'Wolves 28


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

2nd qtr begins with Bobby, Hilton, Jannero, Cedric and Rasual.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Paul finished the 1qtr with 9pts, 1ast, 1stl.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

From the play by play it looks like Scott left Paul out for about the first 7 minutes of the 2nd quarter without losing much ground either.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

End of 2nd qtr

T'Wolves 53
Hornets 48

I was hoping the Hornets could at least finish the 1st half on top because we know they usually have bad 3rd quarters.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

End of the 3rd

T'Wolves 74
Hornets 67


----------



## KiddFan4eva5 (Jul 28, 2005)

Why isnt game televised. I want to watch it... :curse: !


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

KiddFan4eva5 said:


> Why isnt game televised. I want to watch it... :curse: !


I have no idea. Neither games against Minny this month will be televised. It's just about over though.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Paul has a new career high....35pts.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

It may not be his career high long unless we can score with 2.9 seconds left in regulation


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Mike James' only fg of the night...a 3 pointer to tie the game at 96 with 02.9 left! :curse:


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

peja hits a three .6 left in the game


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

PEJA FOR 3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hornets win!!!!!!!!! :banana:

2000th post for me Go Hornets!!!


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Final...I doubt the Geaux Tigers will find much consolation in this one unless his Tigers can Geaux into the endzone twice in the next 11:13


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)




----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I like that picture.You can see that big bead of sweat on CP's forehead.He looks like he has a purpose in mind.

7-3...Houston went to Detroit and lost so we're in second alone.I hope we can manage DWade next.He had a big game in the ATL tonight.I think we'd better off if Shaq hadn't gotten hurt.It's a lot easier to run on the Heat with him in the lineup.

Does anyone know David's status?We can't expect Paul to score like this every night and we need a lot more balance scoring.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Not sure about West yet.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

And ladies and gentlemen....YOUR GAME WINNER!


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

girllovesthegame said:


> And ladies and gentlemen....YOUR GAME WINNER!


the one where paul is standing at midcourt on the t-wolves logo is hilarious.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

LOL! Paul probably didn't even realize where he was standing. Just so happy to get the W.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I don't think he was excited about the Wake Forest football game...I sure as hell wasn't.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Geaux Tigers must be out celebrating LSU's win. He hasn't checked in here yet. :cheers:


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Postgame Recap

http://www.nba.com/games/20061118/NOKMIN/recap.html


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

girllovesthegame said:


> Geaux Tigers must be out celebrating LSU's win. He hasn't checked in here yet. :cheers:



Yeah I just got home from the LSU-Ole Miss game. Looks like I "missed" a good game here but since it wasnt televised we all missed it.

Chris Paul has really upped his scoring since that pitiful game a while back.

Bass with 21 minutes and 0 points 0 rebounds 0 assists 0 blocks... :dead:


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Geaux Tigers said:


> Yeah I just got home from the LSU-Ole Miss game. Looks like I "missed" a good game here but since it wasnt televised we all missed it.
> 
> Chris Paul has really upped his scoring since that pitiful game a while back.
> 
> Bass with 21 minutes and 0 points 0 rebounds 0 assists 0 blocks... :dead:


I hate that we missed such a great game. They won't televise the next game against Minny either. :curse: 

Looks like Bass couldn't get anything good going tonight. Paul may not score _quite_ as much when West comes back but his assists will probably go up.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Arriving for T'Wolves game....going to play a game or going to church? LOL! Looks nice though.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Damn that looks like a Louis Vuitton bag or something...It looks like he's going to preach a sermon otherwise


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

*Stojakovic's late shot sinks T-Wolves*

Sunday, November 19, 2006
By Benjamin Hochman
MINNEAPOLIS -- _The biggest shot of the Hornets' season left Peja Stojakovic's hand, and Coach Byron Scott didn't even watch. 

"I knew it was in," said Scott after the Hornets' 99-96 victory at Minnesota. "I started walking down toward the end of the bench -- almost like when a baseball player hits a home run, you start walking because you know it's gone." 

Stojakovic's swished 3-pointer with 0.6 seconds left gave the Hornets a dramatic victory Saturday night , and New Orleans (7-3), which had lost three straight, have won three consecutive -- two on the road. _ 

Link 

Check out Tyson spying. This reminds me once when KG did that. Except KG actually stood on the outside of a teams huddle (I can't remember which team) and foiled their final play. 

_"You take the shot; you hope for the best," Stojakovic said. "It was a good play that we ran." 

The Timberwolves' Mike James sank a 3-pointer with 2.6 seconds left, tying the score and giving the road team one final chance to scheme a victory. The Hornets pulled out all the stops, via strategy and even espionage. 

In the huddle, Scott brewed up a complex play that would rub his sharpshooter open off a Tyson Chandler screen. 

But Chandler, the Hornets' center, did a little surveillance, while the teams prepared to enter the court. 

"I overheard Kevin Garnett and their coach (Dwane Casey) in the huddle saying they were going to switch (who was guarding Stojakovic), so I tried to pick both of them," Chandler said. "I was listening, but acting like I wasn't paying attention. 

"So I faked like I was screening somebody else first, and I got a piece of K.G. He was trying to alert Marko Jaric to switch, and I was able to get a lot of him. And that's what got Peja open." _


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Great to see Peja hitting his first Hornet game winner.
Bench played a lot.


----------

